# Non-Army type loaded on basic recce course



## Underthesea55 (14 Dec 2012)

Hey, I am writing here to get a little bit of a heads up on the basic recce course. I am loaded on a course in 3 months and have fairly limited army taught field skills as my current and past trade are both Navy. I have done some homework and I have a general understanding of what to expect in terms of course material, such as land nav, tracking, field rigging ect. But I don't know what kind of level of skill is required as a base. Fitness will not be an issue, I also expect very little sleep and lousy living conditions, also not a big deal but what kind of pointers can you recce qualified guys give me in getting ready for this? Thanks!


----------



## Journeyman (14 Dec 2012)

I think it's awesome that you guys are doing more of this.
Think of it as a course on moving quietly and observing/memembering .....yes, with little sleep. As for living conditions, well....don't expect anything posh -- like Nelles Block.   

It's a basic course; the training isn't overly gruelling for anyone fit with a work ethic.



Sure, at the time it sucks. So did my basic dive course in February


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2012)

Get used to walking in the woods alone during the day and at night.  

Practice basic compass stuff, it's simple shit like taking back bearings which trip up even the best nav types.

On course tie everything in your ruck to the ruck itself with paracord.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Get used to walking in the woods alone during the day and at night.
> 
> Practice basic compass stuff, it's simple shit like taking back bearings which trip up even the best nav types.
> 
> On course tie everything in your ruck to the ruck itself with paracord.



Sounds like good advice, but really says shit.

If you've had the course offer something constructive. Do the do man.

Tie up your shit with paracord? Basic infantry 101.

Give something pertinent to the course that the candidate can use.

If not, be quiet.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (16 Dec 2012)

perhaps infantry 101, but the OP is in the navy and not an infanteer, so it is still good advice.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Dec 2012)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> perhaps infantry 101, but the OP is in the navy and not an infanteer, so it is still good advice.



That's what I meant. He might not understand.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If not, be quiet.





tough shit. 

If the OP thinks my advice is crap I think he's a big enough boy to tell me himself.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Dec 2012)

Knots and lashings
AFV/AC Identificiation
PT with Rucksack
Weapons handling
Field craft
Land nav
CBRN


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> tough shit.
> 
> If the OP thinks my advice is crap I think he's a big enough boy to tell me himself.



True dat


----------



## toughenough (16 Dec 2012)

I'm about halfway through the course right now. Mine is a PRes one, so it's a lot longer then the RegF one. What I'm expecting the hardest part to be is AFV. That's one thing you can get an early start on, and will give some piece of mind not having to worry about it.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Dec 2012)

toughenough said:
			
		

> ....so it's a lot longer then the RegF one.


You also get a week or two between training weekends for your body to recover and rest.

Just sayin'


----------



## toughenough (16 Dec 2012)

That's true, but I meant the number of training days is greater, as there were certain things they had to bring our baseline up on, and had the foresight to plan for that. Not just the fact that it's spread out of a much longer period of time.


----------



## Underthesea55 (16 Dec 2012)

All good info so far, I work with lots of former combat engineers bit none have done the recce course within the last 10 years. Ive gathered kit could also be an issue. I was told to get a jump ruck, a silva compass and figure out which boots will be best. The last 4 weeks are on vancouver island, i wear SWAT boots around here everyday, any other wet weather suggestions? Thanks for the input fellas


----------



## MikeL (16 Dec 2012)

You should get a rucksack issued,  not sure if you can get the CTS CADPAT one or if you will get stuck with the 82 pattern.  Finding a jump ruck frame may be difficult,  but if you want to go that route some of the newer made jump rucks can fit on different frames.

Either way you go,  either issued ruck or purchased start doing some ruck marches with it to get your body used to it,  as well playing around with it so it's comfortable(as much as a ruck can be).

Will you be able to get kit issued prior to going on the course or will you only be able to get the kit when you show up on course?

Other things you can look into are bungees and ground spikes for sitting up the shelter half.  If you are unfamiliar with the 522 and other radios, DAGR, etc  a cheat sheet may be useful,  same as a mini reports and return sheet.  Stock up on a few thick trash bags and smaller bags to water proof your ruck.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2012)

If your main concern is kit go buy a bunch of compression sacks of various sizes. You're going to be given a lot of issued kit to carry so there won't be a lot of room for your personal kit. The smaller you can pack shit down the more you'll be able to put in your ruck.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Dec 2012)

Underthesea55 said:
			
		

> All good info so far, I work with lots of former combat engineers bit none have done the recce course within the last 10 years. Ive gathered kit could also be an issue. I was told to get a jump ruck, a silva compass and figure out which boots will be best. The last 4 weeks are on vancouver island, i wear SWAT boots around here everyday, any other wet weather suggestions? Thanks for the input fellas



FWIW, this fall and winter seem to be the wettest I can remember on Vancouver Island, with complimentary winds in the 'howling gale' range (as I write this the rain is beating against my windows). Whatever you do, I would suggest that you load up your gear after waterproofing it and try it out in the rain if possible (or the shower) to see how it stands up. 

And bring alot of really good quality socks, and a sense of humour  ;D


----------



## VIChris (9 Jan 2013)

Daftandbarmy's right. It's as wet as I've seen it here on the island in the 28 years I've lived here. One of my favoured bits of issued kit for this area is the gore tex sock. Waterproof to the knee, they can be a good morale booster when crossing the myriad streams and water features in our training areas. And if this weather keeps up, they won't be dry until sometime next year. Best to get as much army kit as possible before you come out here. CFB Esquimalt has very limited green gear, and sizing can be very hit or miss there.

Good luck with the course!


----------



## chowchow1 (11 Jan 2013)

Is this the course being run by 3 PPCLI ? If so, I would suggest you ensure you can walk a very long distance, with a very heavy ruck. The instructors on this course are some of the best soldiers in the unit, all with serious operational experience and Ranger/Pathfinder quals.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (14 Jan 2013)

> The smaller you can pack shit down the more you'll be able to put in your ruck.



Which can seem nice when youre packing it, but quickly turns into a pain the arse when you are humping it! Which is why I like my old ruck.


----------



## NewFoundFreedom (15 Jan 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Which can seem nice when youre packing it, but quickly turns into a pain the arse when you are humping it! Which is why I like my old ruck.



Not from experience, but from what I've heard the saying goes "Ounces equal pounds, and pounds equal pain". That being said I'm sure there are very helpful extras that will make the course easier, it's just a matter of finding a balance.

I also hope to take the reece courses once I'm in, thanks in advance for the advice.  ;D


----------

